# Army Medical College Batch 2016-2020



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Any progress in the admission procedure of nustians? When r the classess starting? Isn't the procedure too slow!


----------



## hot.raisins (Oct 11, 2015)

Godd it is very slow. I have never been this free for this long. There are still 4/40 seats left for mbbs and 7/7 for bds and the last date of submission of fee is 7 .-. So the pc list is not coming out any time soon :I
have the classes started for mcs though?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

mcs have joined  enjoyment days for em

- - - Updated - - -

dont worry there wont be much study until everyone seat has been filled


----------



## NaafiahM (Feb 20, 2015)

Hey guys any international students here?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> mcs have joined  enjoyment days for em
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> dont worry there wont be much study until everyone seat has been filled


hey shane r u an amc student already? need to have some info?

Sent from my SM-J500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

i actually need to know about girls hostel!


----------



## Mahe12 (Jul 14, 2015)

Natelie said:


> i actually need to know about girls hostel!



 Details for Hostle accommodation of girls is mentioned here ! Anyhow mess charges are additional .You can ask the student's affair office for further info .*Hostel Accommodation Charges for National Students*


Single occupancy with attached bath Rs. 5800/- 
Double occupancy with attached bath Rs. 4800/- 
Double occupancy with community bath Rs. 4300/-
Tripple occupancy with community bath Rs. 3500/-






Security Fee of Rs. 10,000/- (Refundable) will be charged at the time of allotme. 
Hostel includes accommodation charges only. 
 Hostel Accommodation Charges for International Students (All Programs H-12 Campus

*Single Students: 
*

Single occupancy (with attached bath) USD 70
Double occupancy (with attached bath) USD 60 
Double occupancy (with community bath) USD 50 
Tripple occupancy with community bath USD 40





*Note:
*



Security Fee of USD 117/- (Refundable) will be charged at the time of allotment. 
Hostel includes accommodation charges only. 
 Hostel Accommodation Charges for International Students (Medicine Students of AMC) 
*Single Students
*

Single occupancy (with attached bath) USD 120
Double occupancy (with attached bath) USD 85

Double occupancy (with community bath) USD 70
Tripple occupancy with community bath USD 55




*Note:
*



Security Fee of USD 117 (Refundable) is charged at the time of allotment. 
Hostel includes accommodation charges only. 
All fees are subject to revision from time to time


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

lol this info is incorrect it is for H 12 campus

- - - Updated - - -

girls hostels are ok! i guess there are two persons during first year bu then you have a single room when you become senior its a *company* system you can ask your dad about it he would tell ya...hostel fee is 6000 mess bill i dont think they charge for rooms seperately

- - - Updated - - -

hostel life at amc could be *survivial* or *enjoyment* depends on whether u settle in or not


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Could you guys who have got admission share your NET marks?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> lol this info is incorrect it is for H 12 campus
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


whats the difference between fatima nd ayesha company? which one have better hostel and which one is less strict?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

both are virtually the same!

- - - Updated - - -

there arent any mc girls in amc right now so strictness would be pretty less i think in the hostel!

- - - Updated - - -

classes of u guys from 12? have they called every person for pc seats?


----------



## carrots99 (Dec 10, 2015)

*Ayesha Company Vs. Fatima Company*

Some seniors have told me that Ayesha company is better in every way..


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

lol what difference does company make? you would still have to attend all those noob fall ins and that seniority stuff its just the difference in sports and stuff between the companies


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> lol what difference does company make? you would still have to attend all those noob fall ins and that seniority stuff its just the difference in sports and stuff between the companies


i havent got the letter to report yet!
is there a difference of hostel between the companies? a girl from ayesha told me fatima have poor hostel facilities and a girl from fatima said they r good in all the stuff


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well she might be telling the truth! its upto college admin by the way whatever they decide regarding company theyll send u in what i know is that rules and general atmosphere is same in both hostels


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Can someone please care to share their NET marks?


----------



## hot.raisins (Oct 11, 2015)

Ayesha coy is better for some reason according to my sister and all of her friends. Fatima coy is a tiny bit suffocating just generally (according to them). Did you get that phone call?


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Oh sorry, I forgot, there will be no NET next year as AMC is now affiliated with NUMS. :?
Lol, sorry! Not interested anymore.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

hot.raisins said:


> Ayesha coy is better for some reason according to my sister and all of her friends. Fatima coy is a tiny bit suffocating just generally (according to them). Did you get that phone call?


nope not yet i dont know why is this taking too long


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

you dint get the call :O

- - - Updated - - -



ThePhantom said:


> Oh sorry, I forgot, there will be no NET next year as AMC is now affiliated with NUMS. :?
> Lol, sorry! Not interested anymore.


NO ONE ASKING YOU TO BE INTERESTED AS WELL FELLA 

- - - Updated - - -

SO PLEASE BETTER BEAT IT

- - - Updated - - -



Natelie said:


> nope not yet i dont know why is this taking too long


well NATALIE ask GHQ for the confirm admission and if you have got there better ask on FB or some other forum you would surely find lots of AMCOLIANS this forum is FULL of ppl from crappy private institutes and they TROLL on AMC posts coz of their jealousy so ya THIS AINT THE RIGHT FORUM  youve already got the info ya require


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

shane warney said:


> you dint get the call :O
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


On the behalf of the entire forum, I request PMDC to start psychologically evaluating all the students that are registered with it. I am sure Mr. Shane Warney will fail it. :roll:


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

*​buzz off master h crap*

- - - Updated - - -

STOP SPREADING YA SHALAMAR FILTH ON AMC POST YOU PIECE OF CRAP MEET ME PERSONALLY AND ILL TAKE CARE OF ALL YA BAGH AND STUFF CRAPPY CIVILIAN


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

shane warney said:


> *​buzz off master h crap*
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> STOP SPREADING YA SHALAMAR FILTH ON AMC POST YOU PIECE OF CRAP MEET ME PERSONALLY AND ILL TAKE CARE OF ALL YA BAGH AND STUFF CRAPPY CIVILIAN


Are you out of your mind? What kind of language is that? What kind of family do you belong to? 
You are just giving a very wrong impression of yourself and your alma mater by using such a language.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

*worry about your own business fella and mind your statement! No one is asking you to apply to nust this post was by a future amcolian asking about amc and stuff not about whether you interesteeeeeed in nums or not so ya *


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

shane warney said:


> *worry about your own business fella and mind your statement! No one is asking you to apply to nust this post was by a future amcolian asking about amc and stuff not about whether you interesteeeeeed in nums or not so ya *


You are so annoying. I only said that I don't need the info anymore. Whats wrong with that?


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

mr *MASTER H* you certainly have a lot of problems with me and other people on this forum belonging to GOVT COLLEGES it doesnt make any difference to me or to them neither am i interested to discuss noob stuff with you on this internet forum so if you have some personal issue with me we should solve it on some other place than this forum otherwise i dont know you and havent got anything to do with ya


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Let me tell you, I am ThePhantom and not some MasterH so keep your assumptions to yourself. Secondly, you are too big a snob to have any discussions with. Thirdly, you took everything personally and starting annoying everyone and not the opposite.


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

hahaha laga reh bhai

- - - Updated - - -

it doesnt matter whether you MASTER NOOB or not you belong to the same category GLORIFYING your SHALAMAR GARDEN AND THEN HAVING A *FIT* WHEN SOMEONE SHOWS YOU THE ACTUAL PICTURE OF YOUR SHOP 

- - - Updated - - -

*amc aint got that **less* reputation that its going TO TARNISH by me FIGHTING SOME IGNORANT NOOB  *​AMC IS A GIANT*

- - - Updated - - -

THIS FORUM IS FULL OF SELF FINANCE PEOPLE LIKE YOU WHO START FIGHTING WHEN SOMEONE SHOWS EM THE TRUTH CERTAINLY HAVENT FOUND ANY K.E OR AKU GUY HERE

- - - Updated - - -

DOESNT MAKE NO DIFFERENCE TO ME YOU KEEP ON FIGHTING WITH ME OR NOT HAHAHA *IT WONT MAKE A DIFFERENCE TO AMC OR ME! STILL PEOPLE WILL BE DYING TO GET INTO IT AND I WILL GRADUATE WITHOUT ANY DOUBT SO KEEP ON WRITING COMMENTS AND STUFF HAHAHAHA*


----------



## hot.raisins (Oct 11, 2015)

What happened in my case was that the officer in charge called me to confirm if i were up for it. They sent a message to and called some of my friends too. He said the provisional list is ready. Once it gets signed by asdfghk we will send out call letters. The whole process would take a week.


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

shane warney said:


> hahaha laga reh bhai
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


You have no brains. I feel pity for your future patients. 
And, yes you are tarnishing AMC by telling everyone that it produces discourteous, unruly graduates like you. 

For God's sake, stop writing in bold.

Bringing Shalamar again and again, is only exposing your own insecurities man.

I wasn't even talking about AMC, you brought your insecurities into limelight yourself.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

hot.raisins said:


> What happened in my case was that the officer in charge called me to confirm if i were up for it. They sent a message to and called some of my friends too. He said the provisional list is ready. Once it gets signed by asdfghk we will send out call letters. The whole process would take a week.


yup i got the first letter that whether i was willling .....i replied with a yes and i verified that they received my reply and they said that now i am to receive another letter with which i have to report to the college and i didnt get it yet!


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

i started the thread for some info .....solely meant related to amc ....so others kindly stop messing here! no offence!


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

stay calm shane .....shalMar nd amc ... hell lot of difference...amc is way better!


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Natelie said:


> stay calm shane .....shalMar nd amc ... hell lot of difference...amc is way better!


Lol! 
Is there anything wrong with the people from AMC? Where in this thread have I or anyone mentioned Shalamar? Your unruly senior at AMC dragged Shalamar and now you are doing the same instead of telling him that he is wrong. No one is asking for your opinion or comparison of AMC with Shalamar. I was only asking for the NET marks of those who got in. And, when I said I don't need the info anymore because the scenario will change next year, he made a big fuss about it.

What AMC is, is being portrayed by Mr. Shane Warney, no one said anything about AMC, he himself is exposing it badly and giving everyone the wrong impression. 

Kindly tame your senior, he is destroying the reputation of your college as the values of a college are reflected in its graduates. He abused a member on another thread using foul language. Kindly look at your own house before pointing fingers at anothers. 

Thank you.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> Lol!
> Is there anything wrong with the people from AMC? Where in this thread have I or anyone mentioned Shalamar? Your unruly senior at AMC dragged Shalamar and now you are doing the same instead of telling him that he is wrong. No one is asking for your opinion or comparison of AMC with Shalamar. I was only asking for the NET marks of those who got in. And, when I said I don't need the info anymore because the scenario will change next year, he made a big fuss about it.
> 
> What AMC is, is being portrayed by Mr. Shane Warney, no one said anything about AMC, he himself is exposing it badly and giving everyone the wrong impression.
> ...


first of All its a she.......and secondly if u have no concern with the thread then better stay away ....dont bother to type long speeches....!


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Natelie said:


> first of All its a she.......and secondly if u have no concern with the thread then better stay away ....dont bother to type long speeches....!


What do you mean, its a she? :?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> What do you mean, its a she? :?


i meant shane is a girly name!


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Natelie said:


> i meant shane is a girly name!


Lol, what? :?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> Lol, what? :?


let go.... i have already sounded lot silly 😛 r u from shalamar?


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

No, I am in FSc 2nd Year.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> No, I am in FSc 2nd Year.


i see....gud luck


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Natelie said:


> i meant shane is a girly name!


Shane Warne is an international cricketer.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Skandril said:


> Natelie said:
> 
> 
> > i meant shane is a girly name!
> ...


Is it the same Shane Warney who won 3 worldcups with australia ? 
Is he really in AMC now ? 
Wow man. AMC has definitely rose in stature and value then.  

P.S The comment is sarcastic don't bring abusive language into this.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

hey shane can we bring a munchkin is it allowed in the hostel? if its not allowed there would be some other way 😯


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

Ahsun23 said:


> Is it the same Shane Warney who won 3 worldcups with australia ?
> Is he really in AMC now ?
> Wow man. AMC has definitely rose in stature and value then.
> 
> P.S The comment is sarcastic don't bring abusive language into this.


lol...I know your being sarcastic. I was just answering what Natalie said in the previous post about Shane being a girly name.


----------



## Ahsun23 (Oct 5, 2015)

Haha I know Skandril. 
I just mentioned the sarcastic nature of my comment to insure Shane Warney doesn't come raging towards me.


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

Skandril said:


> lol...I know your being sarcastic. I was just answering what Natalie said in the previous post about Shane being a girly name.


ofcourse we all know shane warney the cricketer but his name might be an exception however in general it is suppossed to be a name of girls as i have observed most of the times......its not even a big deal!


----------



## Skandril (Jan 5, 2015)

lol, Girly names reminded me of a very unusual name in the Pakistani Sit-com "Quddusi Sahab Ki Bewah", her name was 'Bhunarya' .


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Natelie said:


> ofcourse we all know shane warney the cricketer but his name might be an exception however in general it is suppossed to be a name of girls as i have observed most of the times......its not even a big deal!


You said, "First of all, its a SHE". :? You said that with so much conviction.  Please tell na! Reveal the secret. :roll:


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> You said, "First of all, its a SHE". :? You said that with so much conviction.  Please tell na! Reveal the secret. :roll:


didnt get ur point....secret?


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

i suggest to end this fuss of names right here and let the thread mean solely for info...valueable info that m seeking!


----------



## ThePhantom (Dec 9, 2015)

Natelie said:


> i suggest to end this fuss of names right here and let the thread mean solely for info...valueable info that m seeking!


Okay dokie, boss. :thumbsup:


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

ThePhantom said:


> Okay dokie, boss.


:d


----------



## NaafiahM (Feb 20, 2015)

Natelie said:


> yup i got the first letter that whether i was willling .....i replied with a yes and i verified that they received my reply and they said that now i am to receive another letter with which i have to report to the college and i didnt get it yet!


I didn't bother waiting for an email from them
Just email them first directly telling them you got the call, and they'll send you the joining instructions the next day


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

NaafiahM said:


> I didn't bother waiting for an email from them
> Just email them first directly telling them you got the call, and they'll send you the joining instructions the next day


could u plz give me the exact email that u contacted them at?


----------



## NaafiahM (Feb 20, 2015)

[email protected]


----------



## hot.raisins (Oct 11, 2015)

so have you joined the institution already?


----------



## NaafiahM (Feb 20, 2015)

Joining on Monday


----------



## hot.raisins (Oct 11, 2015)

wow as a pc?


----------



## NaafiahM (Feb 20, 2015)

I applied via NUST on SAT basis


----------



## hot.raisins (Oct 11, 2015)

oh that makes sense. Good luck


----------



## NaafiahM (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

NaafiahM said:


> [email protected]


thanks ☺


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

so paying cadets joining tomorrow? :thumbsup:


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> so paying cadets joining tomorrow?


i thnk the classes have already started and as pcs keep getting there letters they join the classes!


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

well most of the pcs join on the same date a few left overs join later

- - - Updated - - -

youve already got the call and stuff when are you joining? monday?

- - - Updated - - -

at my time pcs joined a week before winter vacations same this time of the year

- - - Updated - - -

AMC has a very speedy approach btw 1st proff is done by august and by the time youve spent 1.5 years at amc you give 2nd year as well! 5-6 months classes


----------



## Natelie (Aug 30, 2015)

shane warney said:


> well most of the pcs join on the same date a few left overs join later
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


students must find it really hard!


----------



## humayun_faiz (Mar 19, 2016)

can anybody tell me how to register for net 2 this year....


----------



## shane warney (Oct 28, 2015)

net wont be for medicine this year


----------



## hamza3256 (Mar 8, 2015)

*International Student (MBBS)*

AOA,

International student here. I want to apply to NUST for MBBS. I have registered at HEC online but the application are closed, does it mean the application will start later this year for 2016 classes?


----------

